# Insurance Cancellation for Chickens (farm animals).



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all, I have a customer that bought chicks from me last august, and is now having issues with Homeowners Insurance. I have reached out to my Facebook community, but wondering if any of you have ever heard of such an issue. 

"...wondering if anyone can help a fellow chicken friend. They live in Pearland(Texas), yet outside the city limits. They have 3 hens, and have been informed that since they have farm animals and live in a subdivision where there is less than 2 acres between homes, they must get rid of their chickens, or have their homeowners policy canceled. They have checked with 4 other companies and been told the same thing. The area they live in does not have issues with chickens, and I know other (nearby)cities(such as Galveston) allow chickens in town, yet those people surely have homeowners insurance. Any help or advice, anyone?..."

Jim


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

I think it depends on the insurance. There was a house in downtown here that had EMUS for YEARS in their backyard and I'm fairly sure they had insurance. it may be a instance of "what they don't know won't hurt you" kind of thing. But I know there are people in town and out of city limits that have chickens and I'm sure they have insurance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would be checking with the state's insurance commissioners office. They will have a list of insurance companies that may not have issues with the poultry. They might also have rules in place that would prevent this type of thing.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is another idea, I will have them check with robin. I know we would not meet that criteria, as we ar on only 1 acre, and neighbors around are close, and Mose are on much less land. 


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Every state is so different where insurance is concerned, its hard to recommend one. Farm Bureau is big here in the SE. I've got State Farm but live in the country. Add in the differences it becomes one of those head banging situations that those of us not living there or in a suburb are really no help at all.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Come to think of it, I am going to post this on the Texas Thread, probably a good place to grow more local input. 


Jim


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

I live on 5 acres of cleared land but have 19.8 acres all over. My insurance people told me that we can have animals. I told them good. Cuz if we didn't. I would be looking for another insurance for my place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That sounds about like what I would say as well!


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I take it there are no updates on the insurance issues?

I can tell you AARP did not want to insure us because we had chickens. Mind you, we lived on a farm. They bought in to the bird flu hype going on all over the place. I told them to go away.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol, I understand that! No, but, through my Facebook page, we did have a member that has a mother that works for an agent, so hopefully they got hooked up.


Jim


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

My insurance company has never asked about our animals. We live on 20 acres and they are aware of the barn and the horse trailer, but the topic of what kind of animals has never come up. If they are eligible they may want to check with USAA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

